# Folders, subfolon iPod Classic?/sub folders on iPod Classic?



## ristvan70 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Sorry for my poor English...

There is any opportunity to create folders and sub-folders on my iPod?
I'm listening to different genres of music therefore I'd like to have separate folders for each, then sub-folders for the different artist. For instance:
Trance/Uplifting/Armin van Buuren/ASOT

Thanks for help!

Regards,

Steve from Hungary


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

In answer to creating folders/sub folders, it can not be done in for an iPod, there a few other things you can do though. First is to edit all the information of all your songs to match what you are after:

If you open up iTunes go into your library right click on a song click on *Info* then click on the tab *Info* you will see the option to edit all the Artist name, Genre etc. Once all that is edited when you open up your iPod you will see Artist,Albums,Tracks etc and all your songs will be sorted in them.

Or you could also create a playlist of the current songs you want to be listening to then add the playlist to the iPod.


----------



## ristvan70 (Feb 19, 2011)

Well - then that's it! :sigh:

Anyway thank you very much for advice! 
It's a bit awful to see such high-tech company cannot solve a simple issue like this which - I believe - most of the iPod users would really appreciate.

Thanks again!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

The same thing can be done with adding the Genre, Artist, Album etc info onto each song. it is just a lot of work if you have heaps of songs.


----------

